# Hilfe bei Gaming-PC kauf



## haroldmitdenrollende (4. September 2014)

Habe ein Angebot über folgenden PC. Und wollte fragen ob dieser Computer spiele wie zum Beispiel Assassin's creed Unity auf hoher Auflösung ab spielen kann.
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.



*Prozessor:* AMD Quad-Core A10-7850K Accelerated Prozessor mit  AMD Radeon™ R7 Grafik 4C/4T / Taktfrequenz: 3,7 GHz (Turbo 4 GHz) /  L2-Cache: 4x 1 MB
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-F2A78M-HD2 mATX
*Anschlüsse Vorderseite:* Audio, Mic., 1x USB 2.0, 1x USB 3.0
*Anschlüsse Rückseite:* 2x USB 2.0, 2x USB 3.0, 1x PS/2, 1x VGA, 1x DVI, 1x HDMI, 1x LAN, 3x Audio
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 8192 MB 1600 MHz DDR3 RAM
*Festplatte:* 1000GB SATA-3 (7200U/min., 64 MB Cache)
*Card Reader:* ohne
*Laufwerke:* DVD-Brenner
*Grafik:*  AMD Radeon™ R7 260X Overclocked 2GB GDDR5 (2x DVI,1x HDMI ,1xDP) PCI  Express, AMD Radeon Grafikarten unterstützen (Graphics Core Next  Architektur (GCN),DirectX 11, AMD Eyefinity Technologie)
*Audio:* High Definition Audio / 7.1 support / S/PDIF support / AMD TrueAudio Technologie
*Netzwerk / LAN / WLAN :* 10/100/1000 MBit/s LAN on Board / 802.11bgn WLAN bis zu 150MBit/s
*Gehäuse:* Minitower Hyrican 5TS8B-U23 (Maße HxBxT 420mm x 205mm x 365mm)
*Netzteil:* 300 Watt
*Betriebssystem:* Windows 8.1 (64 Bit)


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2014)

Also, das Game ist ja noch nicht draußen, aber: auf "hoher Auflösung" wird es sicher gehen, weil das Game auf niedrigen Details nur Konsolen-Ansprüche an die Hardware hat. Aber hohe Auflösung UND hohe Details, das wird wohl nix.  Für maximale Details brauchst Du eine AMD R9 280X oder GTX 770, damit das aktuell AC Black Flag noch spielbar ist bei maximalen Details - diese Karten sind mal Locker doppelt so stark wie die R7 260X. Dazu kommt noch, dass dies für einen starken Intel Core i5/i7 gilt - die AMD-CPU ist aber für moderne Games nicht so dolle.


Was soll der PC denn kosten?


----------



## haroldmitdenrollende (5. September 2014)

Also erstmal danke für deine Antwort. Der PC kostet momentan 700€ . Ich hätte noch eine ausweich Möglichkeit und zwar einen 100€ teureren PC mit einer Radeon R9 280 und Intel Core i5. Würde diese Ausstattung denn genügen?


----------



## iPol0nski (5. September 2014)

Das würde sich bei der Spielperformance auf alle fälle bemerkbar machen. Ich würde dir die 100€ aufpreis für eine Leistungssteigerung von mindestens 50% auf alle fälle Raten


----------



## haroldmitdenrollende (5. September 2014)

Danke auch dir.


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2014)

Die PC für 100€ mehr ist um Welten stärker. NUR die Graka ist schon MEHR als 50% schneller, die CPU ist auch deutlich flotter.

Ist denn bei dem PC für 800€ auch Windows dabei?


----------



## haroldmitdenrollende (5. September 2014)

Ja bei dem Computer ist Windows dabei.


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2014)

Dann würd ich den PC so nehmen, das ist ein Top-Preisleistungs-Verhältnis


----------



## haroldmitdenrollende (6. September 2014)

Ok ,danke für deine Hilfe


----------

